# My new 19x10 Magic Racing, What do you think?



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

19x9.0, 19x10 Breyton Magic Racing. The wheels are chrome with powder coated black centers. The rear are a very tight fit and had to get the fenders rolled and cut by F1 Motorsports 3 times. "I love these wheels", but these are the type of wheels that you love or hate. My wife likes my Hartge Classics better, what do you guys think?
Mario


----------



## Tezta (Oct 5, 2003)

I think they look sweet :thumbup: silver with black rims look very agressive.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeee. Enjoy them man. :thumbup:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Sweet!!! any better pics?


----------



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

TIGHT! I want to get the emotions but I think they only make 20's. Don't really want to do that, cuz I heard you can't lower it if you do.


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Nice wheels. But I'm a big Hartge fan. What happened to those?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't like the black on silver look.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Kudo 540i said:


> 19x9.0, 19x10 Breyton Magic Racing. The wheels are chrome with powder coated black centers. The rear are a very tight fit and had to get the fenders rolled and cut by F1 Motorsports 3 times. "I love these wheels", but these are the type of wheels that you love or hate. My wife likes my Hartge Classics better, what do you guys think?
> Mario


Kudo, we need a better shot to see your wheels...kinda tough in that pic. I'm not a fan of black wheels on E39s but I'd like a clearer picture of yours...maybe I will change my mind. :dunno:

Chris


----------

